
Old Hollywood's Elite Were the Last to Use LSD for Therapy - dangerman
http://www.vice.com/en_ca/read/cary-grant-lsd-old-hollywood-289
======
pmoriarty
For a little balance to this sordid, lurid, and sensationalistic account of
psychedelic therapy, I'd recommend reading _" The Secret Chief Revealed"_[1]
and Cary Grant's own accounts of his LSD experiences.[2]

An excerpt from the latter:

    
    
      "I learned may things in the quiet of that small room. I learned to
      accept the responsibility for my own actions, and to blame myself
      and no one else for circumstances of my own creating. I learned that
      no one else was keeping me unhappy but me"
    

[1] - [https://www.amazon.com/Secret-Chief-Revealed-Myron-
Stolaroff...](https://www.amazon.com/Secret-Chief-Revealed-Myron-
Stolaroff/dp/0966001966)

[2] - [https://spectregroup.wordpress.com/2008/02/10/cary-grants-
th...](https://spectregroup.wordpress.com/2008/02/10/cary-grants-thoughts-on-
lsd/)

~~~
dominotw
> I learned to accept the responsibility for my own actions, and to blame
> myself and no one else for circumstances of my own creating. I learned that
> no one else was keeping me unhappy but me

Do you really need LSD to come to such mundane conclusions. It looks like
something my uncle would post on his fb wall.

~~~
77pt77
> It looks like something my uncle would post on his fb wall.

And he would probably do it with an inspirational picture in the background.
With this guy you don't even get that.

This just adds to my observations regarding people that say LSD and other
psychedelics give you insight.

I disagree, they make you feel like you've achieved insight when in reality
you've achieved nothing.

It's all fake.

~~~
drumttocs8
I think you might benefit from some empirical evidence...

~~~
AnimalMuppet
I believe that 77pt77's point is that, when you're on something like LSD, _you
can 't trust that the empirical evidence has any objective validity._ Yes, you
had an experience, and it seemed to you to be a profound one. You gained
something that felt to you like insight. But any correlation between that and
actual insight about yourself may be coincidental.

~~~
77pt77
You got my point completely. The 5 people that down-voted my comment
apparently didn't.

Apparently this is a very sensitive subject here.

~~~
lovemenot
There seems to be a dichotomy between those who say that a psychological
achievement is no achievement in reality and those who've experienced times
where the basis of this or that psychological state has been fundamentally
undermined. The latter are more prone to question the reality of any
subsequent experience.

------
contingencies
I used to work in Beverly Hills and live on Mulholland. This article was
therefore interesting as a dash of history, however I was disturbed to learn
Wikipedia has no page yet on the apparent institution: "Psychiatric Institute
of Beverly Hills". Found [http://www.bizapedia.com/ca/PSYCHIATRIC-RESEARCH-
INSTITUTE-O...](http://www.bizapedia.com/ca/PSYCHIATRIC-RESEARCH-INSTITUTE-OF-
BEVERLY-HILLS.html) though, and the address is just off Coldwater Canyon.

------
Bud
See also this account of how ketamine is proving to be profoundly, shockingly
effective in treatment of chronic depression:

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-
science/a-one...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-
science/a-one-time-party-drug-is-helping-people-with-deep-
depression/2016/02/01/d3e73862-b490-11e5-a76a-0b5145e8679a_story.html)

------
xyzzy4
If you want to trip out, just take a lot of cough syrup (DXM) and a lot of
Benadryl (DPH). You can buy both over the counter. You don't need LSD.

[https://psychonautwiki.org/wiki/DXM_%26_DPH_in_combination](https://psychonautwiki.org/wiki/DXM_%26_DPH_in_combination)

~~~
1propyl
Please do not take this recommendation.

That is certain to make you face a lot of uncomfortable irrealities, but let's
not conflate that kind of "being tripped out" with the sort of introspective,
lucid and refrshing experience LSD can give one.

(Edit: let's be clear, DXM+DPH is taking a very dirty but powerful
dissociative and a schizophrenia inducing deleriant. That is not a road that
leads to self analysis and catharsis, but paranoia and confrontation.)

You could "trip out" on DXM and DPH. I've done it more times than I ought to
have. But it's a far cry from the beautiful mind state that is "tripping".

